# Prenatal vs. Women's Multivitamin while breastfeeding [edited]



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

I was reading the "vitamins for a 6 month old" thread and began to wonder how many of us here take prenatal versus a regular multivitamin (or a woman's multi). My midwife said that I could go back to regular multivitamins, but maybe I should go back to the prenatals? Any thoughts?

_*edited to add:*_ I was wondering this from a breastfeeding point of view. When we're pregnant we need different amount of nutrients and I was wondering if that carried over to when we're breastfeeding. So would that make a multivitamin too strong?

Thanks!
Nissa


----------



## davidsmama (Oct 4, 2002)

Nissa,
I have been on a prenatal Vit since I got prenant in 2001! If you look at the bottles mosts will say that they are for Prenant or Nursing mothers! I am using the "Rainbow Light Prenatal One". It is a once a day and it seems to be a complete multi with extra to suit the needs of pregnant or nursing moms. Some prenatal vits just have a few of the essential nutrients. If you want a complete vit with added goods be sure to look at the list and compare!

Hope this helps!
Laura


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Quote:

So would that make a multivitamin too strong?
I'm more concerned about the opposite, the multi vitamin not having enough calcium or folic acid. I don't think it matters if you use prenatals or multi vitamins - just check the labels. I now take a multi vitamin - after comparing it to the Prenatal I was taking, it's pretty much the same.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes. I question the whole prenatal thing. While pg, you need extra iron as your blood supply increases so much, but while lactating, without menses, you do not need the iron a menstruating woman does. Unless you bled during birth and became anemic. This is one example.

I get my vits at the health food store. The owner is a nutritionist and I trust what she has on her shelves. I have heard drug store vits can pass thru your system unabsorbed!


----------

